# Game of thrones fünfte STaffel... wann bei den streaming anbietern?



## tomick86 (10. Juli 2015)

*Game of thrones fünfte STaffel... wann bei den streaming anbietern?*

Hallo, 
weiß jemand von euch, ob und wann die fünfte Staffel von GOT bei einem der streaming anbieter wie netflix, watchever etc, angeboten wird?


----------



## BlauX (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Game of thrones fünfte STaffel... wann bei den streaming anbietern?*

Wohl gar nicht, da Sky die Rechte hat, hab sie mir ja dort ( sky go ) angeschaut.


----------



## Shimboku2 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Game of thrones fünfte STaffel... wann bei den streaming anbietern?*

vermutlich erst nachdem die Staffel auf dem Privat Sender gelaufen ist. Bzw. im Handel ist. War bei den letzten Staffel genauso. Zumindest bei Amazon Prime.


----------



## Sonmace (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Game of thrones fünfte STaffel... wann bei den streaming anbietern?*

Bin auch GOT fan und habe die 5. staffel kommplet gesehen, konnte es auch kaum abwarten. Wenn du im raum Frankfurt a.M wonst kann ich dir die kommplete staffel in Full HD geben.


----------

